# Building a wood shed



## stanleyjohn (Jun 1, 2008)

I cleared the land a few weeks ago and have now started to build a wood shed.It wont be very large!12*8 but should be good enough to store a few cords of wood.My dad gave be a bunch of picket fencing which i will use for the walls.The front is 7 ft sloping to 6 in the back.The picket fence on the left is for reference and will be removed when the posts get placed those final holes.I will take more pics as i progress.


----------



## iceman (Jun 2, 2008)

stanleyjohn said:
			
		

> I cleared the land a few weeks ago and have now started to build a wood shed.It wont be very large!12*8 but should be good enough to store a few cords of wood.My dad gave be a bunch of picket fencing which i will use for the walls.The front is 7 ft sloping to 6 in the back.The picket fence on the left is for reference and will be removed when the posts get placed those final holes.I will take more pics as i progress.




go overkill on the ground support trust me i did what i thought would work and ended up putting support just about every 3-4 ft everywhere thats on a 10x12 and a 8x12 the weight of hardwood is unbelievable


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 2, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> stanleyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! The posts are spaced 4ft wide and the pole holes will be filled with cement when the framing is completed.My dad has a simular shed and it has stood over 10 years now.There wont be a floor!Its just to store some of my wood.


----------



## fossil (Jun 2, 2008)

If you stuff it full, you'll have better than 4 1/2 cords in there.  That may weigh upwards of 23,000 lbs, or about 240 lbs/square foot.  Make it stout, sj.  Rick


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 2, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> If you stuff it full, you'll have better than 4 1/2 cords in there.  That may weigh upwards of 23,000 lbs, or about 240 lbs/square foot.  Make it stout, sj.  Rick


 It may be tempting but the game plan right now is for 2 cords inside!I have 2.5 cords already in another area of the yard.


----------



## fossil (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, sj, I was concerned mostly with a floor, but then I read that you're not building a floor into it, the wood's weight'll be supported by the ground, so...nevermind, press on!  And load that puppy to the gills.  No, wait, puppies don't have gills.  Oh, you know what I mean.    Rick


----------



## Carl (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a very nice shed your will have. Much better than digging wood out of the snow and wet. You will enjoy it.

I built one the second year I burned wood back in 1975 and it is still standing. I too have a dirt floor but think when I empty out each bin I will put a little sand on the floor and then buy some cheap patio blocks to lay down in it so it will drain better and keep the wood off the ground a little. It is 12x18 feet with a three foot isle way down one side and three bins, each 6 feet wide so I can judge the yearly usage, rotate the wood, and keep using the older wood first.


----------



## Wet1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Since the weight will be on the ground (no true floor), you might want to reconsider pouring any concrete.  Once you pour those footings, there's a good chance the town/city you live in can (will) tax you on your new permanent outbuilding.  If you place it on those nifty foundation blocks Home Depot sells, the structure is not permanent and therefore you can't be taxed.


----------



## fossil (Jun 2, 2008)

Depends on the local regulations.  Here in Deschutes County Oregon,  no building permit's required for an uninhabited outbuilding up to 200 square feet and 10' high.  No permit = no tax implications.  They don't care how you build it.  When I lived in Fairfax County Virginia, as soon as you started talking about pouring concrete, you were talking permit = inspection(s) = a visit from the tax assessor for a reassessment.  Since you obviously didn't pull a permit for this project, I don't know how they'd ever even know you put it up.  Depending on the type of soil you're working in, the thing might be perfectly fine without any concrete at all, if the posts are set about 3' into the ground and you backfill and tamp it down firm.  Lots of fences and small pole buildings are constructed that way.  Rick


----------



## Wet1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know exactly where the OP lives, but I also live in the sounding area and I can tell you a permit/taxes would be required for me to build such a shed with poured footings... I know because my neighbor just went through all this.  You could get away with never saying anything, but they come out house to house every "x" years to physically inspect your property...  The town I live in will be inspecting in 2010.  From what I understand, they even want to come IN the house this time around!  I personally think all this is horse sh!t, but what are you going to do about it???


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 3, 2008)

I plan on pouring the cement almost to the top of the grond then covering with dirt!No one will ever know that under that dirt there is cement.The town has gotten enough from me!Permits for the sunroom,and other storage shed which has footings.I put a few more posts in today!Hoping to finish poles  and frameing in a few days then ill put in cement.After the cement dries ill put the roof and walls up.


----------



## jpl1nh (Jun 3, 2008)

Jus tlay some pallets down for the floor.  They'll hold the wood off the ground and handle all the weight you can stack on them.  Plus they aren't permanent so the tax man won't be able to hassle you.


----------



## skinnykid (Jun 3, 2008)

jpl1nh said:
			
		

> Jus tlay some pallets down for the floor.  They'll hold the wood off the ground and handle all the weight you can stack on them.  Plus they aren't permanent so the tax man won't be able to hassle you.



When I live in Bedford, the owners of the house I rented had a car port tent thingy. The town said take it down or we will tax you on it!

Dude, it's a TENT for a car!


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 3, 2008)

very nice for sure. Just got my wood shed up three days ago. Made mine 12x20. Needed a permit..but did not get one...sorta forgot about it. Hope I dont run into to much trouble with it. I just used pallets for the floor. Not sure how they will hold up. Got about two cord of red oak stacked in there now. The pallets look a little weak...Holding now but we will see what happens two years from now when the wood is ready to burn..Have a feeling I will be picking up my stacks of the ground before then.


----------



## willisl64 (Jun 3, 2008)

Firefighter29-
Try going to your local building supply store and asking for some of the pallets that quick-crete was shipped in on, or if you can find a few blue "Chep" pallets - both are extremely strong and I have no doubt would hold up to years of wood storage.  Most flimsey cottonwood pallets with 1/2" lumber will just turn into a twisted ankle about the time that wood is ready to be burned.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 3, 2008)

willisl64 said:
			
		

> Firefighter29-
> Try going to your local building supply store and asking for some of the pallets that quick-crete was shipped in on, or if you can find a few blue "Chep" pallets - both are extremely strong and I have no doubt would hold up to years of wood storage.  Most flimsey cottonwood pallets with 1/2" lumber will just turn into a twisted ankle about the time that wood is ready to be burned.



Don't take the CHEP pallets even if they let you. These by law have to be returned to CHEP. I don't know what kind of trouble an individual can get into but pallet recyclers and business'can get into a heap if they are not returned.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the info so far!Here is an updated pic.Im very handy on doing projects but no professional.Rain tommorrow so i will do the rafters on thursday then pour the cement.Its going to get hot around here this weekend so im hoping to put the plywood on the roof sat mourning before it gets too hot.Thank god i have central AC.


----------



## willisl64 (Jun 3, 2008)

I realize that having Cheps on hand isn't exactly kosher, but I don't believe the pallet police will be visiting my woodshed anytime soon.  (especially if they have a nice coat of red paint)


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2008)

willisl64 said:
			
		

> I realize that having Cheps on hand isn't exactly kosher, but I don't believe the pallet police will be visiting my woodshed anytime soon.  (especially if they have a nice coat of red paint)



Not the pallet police I have to live with...I have to live with me.  Rick


----------



## beavah (Jun 4, 2008)

that shed will be nice  One thing I want to try when I build mine is some kind of solar powered blower to vent the air at X tempature say 120 deg. Should dry wood out like a bastard good luck


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is the wood shed I put up last week. Took me about four full days. Made it 12x20 and hope to get better than eight cords in it.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry just figuring out how to post pictures


----------



## jpl1nh (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice job firefighter.  You'll be loving it this winter when you're not hasseling with a tarp.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd like to build a proper woodshed, but am concerned about getting the support posts correct. The PT 4x4 fence posts in my garden lasted less than 10 years. What is the best way to ensure longer life? Are you direct burying the pressure treated corner posts or are they in a cement footing?


----------



## btj1031 (Jun 4, 2008)

Fire - I like that alot.  Thats exactly what I need.  Did you take out a permit to put that up?


----------



## Carl (Jun 4, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> Here is the wood shed I put up last week. Took me about four full days. Made it 12x20 and hope to get better than eight cords in it.



Nice roof but where are the sides?  It will still get wind driven rain and snow on it.  This will be much better than moving tarps.


----------



## Carl (Jun 4, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'd like to build a proper woodshed, but am concerned about getting the support posts correct. The PT 4x4 fence posts in my garden lasted less than 10 years. What is the best way to ensure longer life? Are you direct burying the pressure treated corner posts or are they in a cement footing?



Treated lumber will only last so long, especially in wet ground. The best way to make them last would be to dig a slightly larger hole and put some gravel on the bottom and maybe around the sides. When I set them without concrete I will use a 4x16 solid block split into half per post on the bottom, then set the post on top of that. Where I live it is mostly sand and not much deteroration. 

One other point is that the garden needed to be wet and you probaboy watered it. I doubt you will do that with a wood shed and the roof should help keep the ground under it dry most of the time.  Go for it as nothing will last forever anyway.


----------



## fossil (Jun 4, 2008)

Mine's got sides, but not all the way around.  I left a 6' x 8' corner without floor or walls to work in.  Rick

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/18128/


----------



## btj1031 (Jun 4, 2008)

I was waiting for fossil to show off his new palace


----------



## backpack09 (Jun 4, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'd like to build a proper woodshed, but am concerned about getting the support posts correct. The PT 4x4 fence posts in my garden lasted less than 10 years. What is the best way to ensure longer life? Are you direct burying the pressure treated corner posts or are they in a cement footing?



With todays new ACQ treated lumber, not all PT is the same.  So you have to check to see if the new posts are rated for ground contact.  A lot of the stuff you get at home chepot is not.


----------



## fossil (Jun 4, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> I was waiting for fossil to show off his new palace



Gimme a break, J-Man...where better to share it with people who can understand & appreciate it?  Most folks would just see a dang shed & shrug & say "So what?"  (besides, at least I'm on-topic this time).    Rick


----------



## btj1031 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rick, just teasing.  You've pretty much built the perfect shed, and we would all like to have one.  In fact, I think more pictures are due, so we can get a better idea of the materials and how its put together.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2008)

Good suggestions Carl. We use drip irrigation in the gardens. Only putting water where it's needed. It's pretty dry by the fence line but these were home cheapo PT 4x4s so maybe they weren't rated for ground contact. 

For a shed, would it hurt or help to set them in cement? Or what about the truncated pyramid blocks with the hole in top for a bracket?


----------



## fossil (Jun 4, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Rick, just teasing.  You've pretty much built the perfect shed, and we would all like to have one.  In fact, I think more pictures are due, so we can get a better idea of the materials and how its put together.



Yeah, J-Man, I know you were just teasing me.  I'll post some more pics when I get some paint & stain on it & start loading it up.  Meanwhile, I have to finish up my cover story article for the next issue of _The Journal of Modern Trends in Woodsheds_.   :lol:  Rick


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 4, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Mine's got sides, but not all the way around.  I left a 6' x 8' corner without floor or walls to work in.  Rick
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/18128/



Thats some shed!Puts mine to shame.My shed is being built more in the line of Firefighter29s shelter!Simple and cheap!!I used 3*5 landscape pressure treated timber,some that my dad gave me when he replaced his picket fence with vinyl.The ones he gave me were in the ground 10 yrs and show no sighs of rot.Half of each hole was backfilled with dirt and cement will be poured on top.


----------



## fossil (Jun 4, 2008)

I think you're shed's gonna be terrific, SJ, as is fireman's.  Shoot, functionally, there'll all just "hard tarps" anyway.  There are infinite ways to get the job done.  If I'd built my shed without assistance (which was my original plan) it would have taken me quite a while, and probably not turned out so nicely.  I wanted it to be "presentable" because of where it's sited on the property.  When you come in the driveway and park right in front of the house, the woodshed's pretty much right there before your eyes.  I greatly appreciated the carpenters' availability and skills to turn out a nice product (believe me, I'll pay for it   :grrr: )  Press on, SJ, and show us pics when your beauty's done & loaded up for the winter.  Rick


----------



## Carl (Jun 5, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Good suggestions Carl. We use drip irrigation in the gardens. Only putting water where it's needed. It's pretty dry by the fence line but these were home cheapo PT 4x4s so maybe they weren't rated for ground contact.
> 
> For a shed, would it hurt or help to set them in cement? Or what about the truncated pyramid blocks with the hole in top for a bracket?



Either method would work. The cement makes a more solid foundation. If you are not putting anything on the sides I would use the cement to help hold the frame a little more solid. Cement absorbs water so it wouldn't be any damper or less without it. If you use cement you will want to pour a small pad first or still use a block on the bottom for the post to sit on, then pour the cement around them. Another method that works well is to dig the hole, get the posts ready, pour the hole full of cement and let it sit up just a little, then insert the posts into the cement and brace them plumb till the cement finishes setting up. You will want batten boards with string for this method so you know exactly where the posts need to come out of the ground at. A little more tricky than one post at a time but much faster if you get it set up right. If you use this method don't push the post all the waythrough the cememt so they have a little cement under them. The small angle braces just below the roof on the one posted will help stabalize the structure with no sides also. Lots of methods and madness will get the job done. Depends on how much you want to spend and time to build.

30+ years ago when I was a kid I built a one car garage with an attached leantoo woodshed. Didn't figure it would last more than 10 years and it is still standing today. Checked it for plumb and it is still right on. Instead of removing it and building a new pole barn I decided to put a new roof on it and vinly siding for a lot less than a new one. The posts it was built of were gotten by a poor kid with no money (on unimployment compensation) from the swamp and were tamerack. Not cedar or treated lumber but still fine today in our sandy soil. 

A view of my start on this project. The woodshed isn't shown as it is on the other side of the building but I will post a picture of it when I get it sided in maybe a month or so. The roof is redone now and I took a week of evenings off to build another small woodshed near our brats cooking machine so we would have dry wood for the fires.






Here is a somewhat view of the woodshed side off the small garage. It is 18 feet long and 12 feet wide with a three foot isleway along the side next to the garage. Built 4 foot sliding barn doors on each end for a walk through and these are left open during the summer for ventilation. Full of wood now.


----------



## RedRanger (Jun 5, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I'd like to build a proper woodshed, but am concerned about getting the support posts correct. The PT 4x4 fence posts in my garden lasted less than 10 years. What is the best way to ensure longer life? Are you direct burying the pressure treated corner posts or are they in a cement footing?



I have 3 woodsheds, oldest being 11 years.   Just buried the red cedar posts in the ground that I cut off my acreage.  still no rot.  Those PT posts are not that good cause when you cut into them you will see that the treatment only penetrates less than a 1/16 of an inch.  If you have some cedar logs laying about BG, might try using those.

Basically, I just sink them in about a foot, then start to build the roof and walls.  Don`t particulary care if its square either-(not gonna live in them).  Then any old scrap lumber from the dumpsters gets laid right on the dirt for the floor.  Only real money I spend is for the reject 2x4s and the tarp for the roof.  eg-a 8x8 with sloped roof 7ft at the front and sloped to 6ft at the back only costs me about $60 to build.  Can you hear those squeaks?   I`m cheap :cheese:


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 5, 2008)

Carl said:
			
		

> FIREFIGHTER29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still got to put the sides on. Have not decided what I am going to use. I think I am going to put up lattice on the sides. You would be surprised how well it will keep the weather out but let air pass through. I just used a post hole digger to drill into the dirt for the posts. Dumped a little concrete in the hole, set the posts plum using furring strips. Then just dumped dry concrete mix in the holes to fill them up the rest of the way. You dont need to add water to the mix if your putting it in the ground. It will draw any moisture from the ground to set up. Was fast and worked well.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 5, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Fire - I like that alot.  Thats exactly what I need.  Did you take out a permit to put that up?



I plead the 5th...sorry


----------



## aandabooks (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's my woodshed that I got done in early April.  






Total cost of $354.  4x4 GT posts two feet deep in concrete.  8x24 overall size with a 8ft. front sloping to 6ft. in the back.  10ft. steel on the roof.  It will hold 10.5 cords.

Here are a couple of the piles that are being split and put under cover now.  Just for reference that is a 10ft. trailer.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! very nice aandabooks. I like how you made your roof. New wood stove, new wood shed, its like I am wishing away this summer before it even started!


----------



## fossil (Jun 5, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> I was waiting for fossil to show off his new palace



J-Man, I've decided to refer to it as the Taj Malog.   ;-)   Rick


----------



## cwayne (Jun 5, 2008)

aandabooks,

How did you attach the roof to the structure?  It looks great.  Nice job.

Chris


----------



## Carl (Jun 5, 2008)

aandabooks said:
			
		

> Here's my woodshed that I got done in early April.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That makes a nice woodshed. By the time you get all that wood split and stacked it should be more than full. Looks like the neighbor may have some standing firewood in his yard.


----------



## aandabooks (Jun 5, 2008)

cwayne said:
			
		

> aandabooks,
> 
> How did you attach the roof to the structure?  It looks great.  Nice job.
> 
> Chris



The 2x6 are put on the crossing 2x6 and are screwed in from the top down.  Every 4th rafter is against the 4x4 and is lag bolted in.  The whole roof is tied together with 6 runs of crossing 2x4s and then the steel roofing is screwed down to the crossing 2x4s in 24 places per 3x10 sheet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2008)

aandabooks said:
			
		

> cwayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't ya wish your house was built that strong?


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 7, 2008)

I got alittle behind due to the recent rain here so today i hope to get alot more done and take another pic.I will be starting before 9 this mourning before this ugly heat and humid day takes its toll on me.


----------



## fossil (Jun 7, 2008)

stanleyjohn said:
			
		

> ...I will be starting before 9 this mourning...



Be careful, sj, we don't want to be mourning you.   :lol:   Rick


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the concern fossil!I just finished up for the day and the last few hours were brutal!!The pickets on the sides will be adjusted later,just a few screws holding them in.The roof is just about done!will add more roofing nails later and do the trim around the edges when its a cooler time.Sunday I'm planning on pouring cement into the holes.Hopefully ill have all the sides done next week.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is an update!The shed is almost done!I will add a door to complete the shed for the short term.I haven't seem much if any rain enter from the exposed top area so i might leave it open.Dont know if much snow will get in during the winter so may do something to cover it up.Should be plenty of ventilation thru the spaces in the picket fence and top for the wood.


----------



## Carl (Jun 17, 2008)

That should do a good job of protecting your wood stack Stanly. I doubt you will need to enclose it more. If a little snow does get on top of the wood it wouldn't hurt much.


----------



## fossil (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice, SJ.  I'm with Carl...door or no door, it's a matter of how you want it, the wood's well protected.  Good job!  Rick


----------



## drizler (Jun 18, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> J-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is a permit anyways????????????  Screwemmmmmmm, damned snakes.  In NY a place like you have there is likely considered a Chateau, not  a shanty.   Christ they would tax your on your ice hut if you left it sitting around too long. Out of sight is truly out of mind and always consider the high altitude maps they use to snoop in your yard.   Like the old Drill Seargant once told me.   "Cover, they have to see you to shoot you".  Make use of trees accordingly if possible.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 18, 2008)

Driz said:
			
		

> FIREFIGHTER29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya it is a bunch of BS anyway....Just another way for a NOBODY to hassle the common working man......they love to pick on the stuff that just does not matter...hey but guess what..the teachers will be on strike next week to raise your takes another mil......got to love this sh!! I guess I am just twisted??? lol.... :cheese:


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 18, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> Driz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not twisted!The school systems seem to be!If your town or city is like mine and 70+ percent of all our taxes go to the school system and they cant run it good enough and want more!i would say the schools need to make changes.Taxes are getting way too high as it is now.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2008)

Getting way off topic. Maybe take this up in the Ash Can or the Wood Shed?


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 18, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Getting way off topic. Maybe take this up in the Ash Can or the Wood Shed?



Sorry! Got alittle carried away


----------



## billb3 (Jun 18, 2008)

needs a stove, a chimney, a TV and a beer cooler.


edit: and  some wood.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 19, 2008)

For sure my bad too..stuff just upsets me sometimes...over and out


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 21, 2008)

FINISHEDI used nothing but scraps around house to finish the job.Not perfect!but i think i did a good job.I will be getting cement blocks and landscape 5*3 timber to hold the piles of wood.


----------



## fossil (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you did an excellent job, sj...well done!  (or, as we'd say in the Navy, Bravo Zulu!)  Rick


----------



## Carl (Jun 21, 2008)

stanleyjohn said:
			
		

> FINISHEDI used nothing but scraps around house to finish the job.Not perfect!but i think i did a good job.I will be getting cement blocks and landscape 5*3 timber to hold the piles of wood.



Good job with the finishing. This should be a great asset next winter, especially when it is full of wood.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jun 22, 2008)

wow man, thats really nice! What did you end up using as the outside walls?


----------



## RedRanger (Jun 22, 2008)

Unbelievable  Crap, what ever covers the wood, you don`t need to keep up with the Jones`s here.  Airy, and like Pook, or KooP, or Kook, would say--just make sure it`s covered for the winter, this is not Rocket Science.  Airy, and fairy if you choose, just make sure the wind can blow thru it.   done,done-- prettry, doesn`t mean diddly squat :coolhmm:


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 22, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER29 said:
			
		

> wow man, thats really nice! What did you end up using as the outside walls?



I used regular pressure treated 6*8 picket fencing and for the top part i used leftover shingles i had laying around draped over pieces of picket fence used for support.Dressed up the corners and the door sides with 3.5 inch pine which i stained before using.Wasted no material on this job!Thanks to all for the kind words.When i get it filled with wood ill snap a pic of the inside.


----------



## fossil (Jun 22, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> ...prettry, doesn`t mean diddly squat :coolhmm:



Perhaps not to you, sonny.  I'd say it depends on a lot of things, not the least of which is just where the shed sits on your property in relation to whatever else is there with it, and how you'd like it all to look.  I like neat and pretty, and my woodshed sits just steps away from my house about 30' back from the driveway.  I've got other wood stored elsewhere on the property in much less prominent locations, and I'm not quite so picky what those places look like.  When I decided to put the shed where I did, for convenient access through either front or back door, I knew I needed to make it a "presentable" structure that would look like it belonged right there next to my house.  So that's what I did.  I'd say that sometimes pretty really does mean diddly squat.     Rick


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jun 22, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> sonnyinbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fossil
 can you post some pics of your set up? I like to see what other people use to store the wood in. I posted pics of my wood bins in the picture forum, not the prettiest things in the world, but not the ugliest either, and they are pretty much out of eye sight from the neighbours


----------



## fossil (Jun 22, 2008)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> Fossil can you post some pics of your set up? I like to see what other people use to store the wood in. I posted pics of my wood bins in the picture forum, not the prettiest things in the world, but not the ugliest either, and they are pretty much out of eye sight from the neighbours



Elder, if you go back up this thread to post #27, there's a link in my post that goes to another thread where I posted a pic shortly after construction was completed.  Right now I've got stain all over my hands because I'm putting a finish on it to match our house & the shop/garage/guest building.  When the shed's all done, it'll be stained cedar with dark brown trim.  I'm also going to run electricity out to it so I can have a couple of lights in it.  One of these days when it's all stained & painted, I'll post another pic.  I call it the Taj Malog.   :lol:   Rick


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jun 22, 2008)

Fossil
 Wow! that's impressive. I wish I had the room to do something like that. Unfortunately I have a postage stamp size lot in the heart of the city.


----------



## Thomask9590 (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks Good, I love the roof line.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is a pic of the inside!I plan on stacking the wood on 3 sides.I will most likely double or triple the width on all three sides depending on how much wood i get.


----------



## glacialhills (Jul 29, 2008)

Carl, Looking at your pics I see the big grain storage/ elevators in the background. Is that downtown Newberry?


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 29, 2008)

I like what you are using to stack your wood on..sure beats pallets. Think I may go to a system like that next year.


----------



## tlhfirelion (Jul 29, 2008)

not sure if you guys have seen this or if this guy is even a member here but I found it when looking up woodsheds on the internet.  I like the looks of this set up and it looks rather easy.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/karm2u/sets/72157602627191726/


----------



## Tony H (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice looking shed, should last a good long time and protect the wood well for the winter. Do the fence panels come off to let the wood dry in the summer or are you only putting seasoned wood into it ?
We have the same rules about footings and floors and taxation. One thing nobody mentioned is the satellite overhead photo's they call it WINGIS here but it will be coming to your area and they use it to see any additions or new structures pools sheds ect. on your property. Then when the see anything they send someone out or just raise taxes based on what they see and if you disagree you can appeal. Yes what a nice bunch of folks we have.


----------



## RedRanger (Jul 29, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> sonnyinbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :red: Well there you go, now see, my wife made me build my sheds out in the forest, out of sight.  Could it be that she has some insight into my carpentry skills?   Or lack thereof? :down:    No matter, I still love my blue tarps, kinda seperates the forest from the sheds :lol:


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 29, 2008)

^Hey sonny just wait till I start posting my blue tarp contraptions...we'll have a competition LOL...btw that's a neat looking shed ya got there. I take it when the weather closes in you drop and secure the tarp right?  I imagine BC gets more rain than snow so you remove the wood to the house easily.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW thats nifty, it dont matter how well you build it, it will still get the job done!


----------



## Hansson (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is my wood shed.


----------



## brewerpete (Jul 30, 2008)

vrey nice shed.  I like the cover and possibility fo airflow

I was in Zurich a couple of weeks ago and I was impressed with the:

amount of wood collections one can see from the side of the road

the uniformness of the smooth cuts and tightness of the stacks ( iI think they use the same type of wood processing equip as you)

How much wood everyone has up against the house...ready to go


----------



## Carl (Jul 30, 2008)

Glacialhills said:
			
		

> Carl, Looking at your pics I see the big grain storage/ elevators in the background. Is that downtown Newberry?



Not sure of what you are looking at? I don't have any pictures of Newberry.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hansson said:
			
		

> Here is my wood shed.




 empty in July for cleaning and painting ?


----------



## RedRanger (Jul 30, 2008)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> ^Hey sonny just wait till I start posting my blue tarp contraptions...we'll have a competition LOL...btw that's a neat looking shed ya got there. I take it when the weather closes in you drop and secure the tarp right?  I imagine BC gets more rain than snow so you remove the wood to the house easily.



Just did the one pic, but there are 2 more sheds just like the one in the pic. for a total capacity of 8 cords +.   I`m using the wee bit of sunny acreage to dry my wood in rows from March till Sept-where it dries much faster with only the tops covered.  Actually as far as the "blue tarp contractions", kinda wish I`d spent a few extra bucks on either black or green ones :down: 

Seriously though, when you build your woodsheds in the forest like I have, wood doesn`t season worth crap in there.  Sun and wind drying out in the open is a must before stacking it into those tombs.  Like the pics below.


----------

